# Time Spent on KindleBoards....



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you know that if you click on "Profile" on the top menu, or your name on any of your posts, and then click Show Stats in the left sidebar, you can see a lot of information about your Kindleboards account, including how much time you've spent online?

I've spent the equivalent of 3 days, 16 hours and 47 minutes on Kindleboard since I joined on October 27th!  Life, where are you?  Oh, this is my life....

How much time have you spent online at K-boards?  Who's spent the most time?

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you know that if you click on "Profile" on the top menu, or your name on any of your posts, and then click Show Stats in the left sidebar, you can see a lot of information about your Kindleboards account, including how much time you've spent online?
> 
> I've spent the equivalent of 3 days, 16 hours and 47 minutes on Kindleboard since I joined on October 27th! Life, where are you? Oh, this is my life....
> 
> ...


ha ha ha - I noticed that last week and have decided to ignore it. It makes me feel guilty!!


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo!  17 hours and 0 minutes exactly!  Okay that's not much but I find it growing each and every day.  If I'm not reading, I'm on the board! Sometimes I find myself just searching the boards for a while and reading everyones recommendations for books and tips and accessories and oh, well just about everything


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

In the last two-three weeks I have been on the board: 23 hour and 41 minutes...I am on the board between classes.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

You've got me beat. I joined on 10/27 and only have a mere 1day,4hours, and 59 minutes!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

7 days, 1 hour and 51 minutes.

You can also look this up in the stats section of the board. Yes, I am at the top of the list. I need a life. LOL

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

2 days 15 hours 41 minutes.

I don't know why I'm always in top 10 in the stats section of the most time online... lol


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

3 days, 12 hours and 17 minutes


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> 7 days, 1 hour and 51 minutes.
> 
> You can also look this up in the stats section of the board. Yes, I am at the top of the list. I need a life. LOL
> 
> L


Leslie, you are at the top in number of posts, too *1255*!! I did notice that your daily average is less than 6 posts per day and we know this can't be true... it has to be because you have been a member since back in April when no one was doing much posting here. October 27 seems to be the day it all really began. If we recalculate your posting beginning on that day, then your daily average would be more like... 62.75 posts per day! And that doesn't count the ones at Amazon... how do you do it??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Leslie, you are at the top in number of posts, too *1255*!! I did notice that your daily average is less than 6 posts per day and we know this can't be true... it has to be because you have been a member since back in April when no one was doing much posting here. October 27 seems to be the day it all really began. If we recalculate your posting beginning on that day, then your daily average would be more like... 62.75 posts per day! And that doesn't count the ones at Amazon... how do you do it??


Like I said, I need a life! LOL


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Too much  I keep myself forever logged on just to see how much time has accumulated...apparently it's a lot *


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering about that. I'm always logged in and have my window open but I'm not reading post all the time. The online time is accumulated based on the time of browsing??


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have made myself set my timer to 15 mins when I get on this board.  My day was going down the Kindle tube.  I must work in some room for 15 minutes before I can come back here.  Amazing how much you can get done in 15 minutes when you focus on one room.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

1 day, 20 hours and 24 minutes here...gee, when do I get things done? Hubby came home last night and I told him 'that strange sound you hear in the kitchen is just the dishwasher' he said 'oh, is that what it sounds like?'


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

1 day 22 hours & 46 minutes ... too much. I do have other things I need to be doing. It takes me at least an hour a day to read all the new posts & I sure don't want to miss anything.   GREAT idea Dori, I will have to do that.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

22 hours and 43 minutes. I am one who walks away from the computer and does other things though. But I do spend a LOT of time reading posts. At first, I tried to read all unread posts when I came on, but that became a bit too much. Now I just browse through the topic titles and read a few.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I was wondering about that. I'm always logged in and have my window open but I'm not reading post all the time. The online time is accumulated based on the time of browsing??


That has to be it... my computer is on 24/7 and KindleBoards are too!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Vampyre 
Posts:  119 (17 per day) 
Position:  Full Member 
Date Registered:  November 08, 2008, 08:04:38 AM 
Last Active:  Today at 02:09:09 PM 

19 hours and 13 minutes.


and counting.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Vampyre
> Posts: 119 (17 per day)
> Position: Full Member
> Date Registered: November 08, 2008, 08:04:38 AM
> ...


When your Kindle arrives, what do you want to bet your post count average per day goes from 17 to 0?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

No, there will be one post.

*I GOT IT, I GOT IT!!!! SEE Y'ALL LATER!!! I GOT IT, I GOT IT!!!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> When your Kindle arrives, what do you want to bet your post count average per day goes from 17 to 0?


The arrival of mine didn't drop my average!! I am too obsessive in every thing I do...


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I have just spent most of the evening reading posts, and I won't even mention the times I "just check" during work (not going to look)  All that time I could have been reading my Kindle!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Rivery said:


> I have just spent most of the evening reading posts, and I won't even mention the times I "just check" during work (not going to look) All that time I could have been reading my Kindle!


Sad isn't it?? We could all be reading our kindles, yet here we are!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Sad isn't it?? We could all be reading our kindles, yet here we are!!


It's research. Yeah, that's it!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Angela said:


> Sad isn't it?? We could all be reading our kindles, yet here we are!!


Well I don't have mine yet. What's your excuse? This is my TV time so I surf during the commercials. Multi tasking.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Well I don't have mine yet. What's your excuse? This is my TV time so I surf during the commercials. Multi tasking.


This is my TV time too... about to watch Heroes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

It's was one of the best ever.  You will love it.  I hope you don't mind a semi naked Sylar.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It's was one of the best ever. You will love it. I hope you don't mind a semi naked Sylar.


I can't believe that I am actually rooting for Sylar!! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

The lines really form up tonight.  Hiro is very funny tonight to.  I just widh he was a little more like f_Hiro.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

2 days, 4 hours and 31 minutes - woah.  
I guess I feel a little bit better (and worse at the same time) that the majority of that time has been while I'm at work.  Lucky I work for my dad, or I probably wouldn't have a job....


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

1 days, 14 hours and 29 minutes

You beat me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

2 days, 8 hours and 4 minutes and usually at work except weekends. I missed 2 or 3 days and it took forever to catch up!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to say you guys are making me feel better.  
I thought I spent a lot of time lurking here but I am just shy of one day.  
Thats nothing around here!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*3 days, 19 hours and 41 minutes  Here I thought I had caught up this morning and now I'm back to 4 pages to catch up on!!!*


----------

